# diving accident



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Man dies after Coast Guard receives reports of decompression sickness


The Coast Guard transported two divers reporting symptoms of decompression sickness offshore Pensacola Monday. Reports say one 55-year-old male diver was transported to Spring Hill Medical Center and one 66-year-old male diver was pronounced dead by EMS upon arriving to shore. Watchstanders at...




weartv.com





Is there anymore news on what happened?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Checking on it I will reply when someone I know wakes up.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tech divers diving the "O" at 166 feet.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That's not good. H2OBelow I would think has good dive masters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Any names I can't get anyone I know to answer phone. Dive masters have nothiing to do with a dive to that depth especially if it was done on air.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Diver dies after suffering from decompression sickness off Pensacola coast


RELEASE FROM THE U.S. COAST GUARD NEW ORLEANS – The Coast Guard medevaced two divers reporting symptoms of decompression sickness offshore Pensacola, Florida, Monday. One 55-year-old male diver was…




www.wkrg.com





This report states that the USCG deployed a 45' rescue boat in response. I hope this contributed to diver 2's survival. It was my understanding that they didn't do helicopter rescues or deploy boat resources unless a boat was sinking.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

H2OMARK said:


> That's not good. H2OBelow I would think has good dive masters.


Capt Douglas does have good DM's, however, for Tech dives the DM's primary responsibility is to tie in, un-tie, serve as topsides support and the first responder in the event of an emergency. The DM will not typically _(do a TECH)_ dive with the Tech divers.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't dive more than 20 feet these days, then on a huka rig to do dock work. I do enough dangerous stuff on accident. I do miss it though, especially those crystal clear days on a tropical reef.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hangover said:


> Capt Douglas does have good DM's, however, for Tech dives the DM's primary responsibility is to tie in, un-tie, serve as topsides support and the first responder in the event of an emergency. The DM will not typically _(do a TECH)_ dive with the Tech divers.


That's what I was referring to, the DM's keeping the diver(s) alive if something goes wrong or retrieval heaven forbid. Looks like they did a pretty decent job considering the depth of the dive and age of the divers (sorry ron). At my age, I'll not venture below 90' any more.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No worry I put my limit at the liberty ship 93 ft. I did the deep diving in the navy 350 ft on heo2 and 297 on straight air. Not fun at all. Be safe and use nitrox. Nitrox is a life saver. For 90 ft 32% is a good safe mix.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I do not have any specific information on this call yesterday other than what I heard on 16 because I was off duty but I can answer some questions due to personal participation on these calls because of my POE. The fire dept on NAS has an agreement with the Coast Guard on these calls of critical medical emergencies offshore that get called into the coast guard. We will send our ambulance down to the CG station where an EMT and Paramedic will hop aboard and respond with the CG to render ALS care to persons suffering from whatever critical injury or illness that required the distress. Once returned to shore the ambulance on base can transport to nearest emergency department or establish a transport with life flight helicopter.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I hadn't heard about this. I'm interested to know what went wrong. I have never had the desire to dive beyond the rec. limits personally. Going to 166 fsw on air is not something I would ever want to do. I've been pushed down to 140 in a chamber and I would not want to have something go wrong at that depth with the narcosis I had.

Anyone have any new details? Equipment failure, heart attack? Did they have O2 and AED on board?


EDIT

A post on scubaboard said they were on rebreathers....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I also heard they entered the hanger deck and got lost and ran out of gas. 
Good question about having O2 on board. Big difference in having a tank with o2 and a ambu with face mask. I always have a dedicated o2 tank on board. Always dive nitrox.


----------

